# How Much To Charge?



## duffman

I have had a few people ask me to make meat for parties. I think I am finally going to make the plunge and do one. I was wondering how much to charge for Pulled pork per pound and how much to charge for sliced brisket per pound? Or is there some magical formula people use? Thanks for any advice. If this goes well it may be a new little side job for me.


----------



## fpnmf

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=How+Much+To+Charge


----------



## jarhead

Just remember that your finished weight is ~50% of your raw weight.

Just a rule of thumb, take raw weight, multiply by 2 to get finished meat cost.

Then multiply by 3 to get retail pricing.

Or just get straight to the point and multiply raw cost by 6.

ie PP - Butt cost is $1.50 - Retail for finished would be $9.00

For sides, I take cost and multiply by 3.

Good luck and do it legally.


----------



## scarbelly

The guys have the pricing fairly well covered for you 

You are going to want to get insurance and find out the requirements of the health department for your area.


----------

